# KMX Cobra



## JoePineapple (14 Dec 2019)

Getting my KMX Cobra back on the road/trail again looking for inspiration for upgrades and adventures


----------



## Andrew1971 (14 Dec 2019)

Hi Joepineapple
What's the spec of your cobra at the moment. 
I have a KMX tornado i have upgraded.
Andrew


----------



## voyager (14 Dec 2019)

just go for it

and

welcome to the forum 

regards Emma


----------



## numbnuts (14 Dec 2019)

Hi and welcome  another KMX Cobra user here too.


----------



## Andrew1971 (14 Dec 2019)

That's 4 KMX trikes i know of now
Ps Welcome to the forum.
Andrew


----------



## Tilley (18 Dec 2019)

Just obtained a KMX XClass similar to a Cobra but with 16" front wheels, an aluminium boom and indirect steering. Needs some work before I can truly test it.


----------



## JoePineapple (20 Dec 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> Hi Joepineapple
> What's the spec of your cobra at the moment.
> I have a KMX tornado i have upgraded.
> Andrew



I had fitted an Mid Drive Electric Motor but found it made the trike heavy and not good for all day adventures

Since owning it ive fiited clip in pedals as had a few close calls when riding off rode
Fitted 26" rear wheel with Shimano Alfine Internal 11 speed hub, 2.1 Scwalbe 
plus fitted Crazy Bobs 20"x2.1 on front
Running 3 chain rings at front
Headrest
under frame LED lighting 

I want to actually downgrade the seat to the old style seat I had on my KMX Tornado as I find the new seats tend to hold water.


----------



## Tilley (20 Dec 2019)

Looking to replace the drive train as cassette and chainset damaged. New 42,32,22 triple chainset, and 11-34 8 speed cassette. Fitting Schwalbe black Jack 16 x 1.9 tyres to the front wheels. Also looking to fit a Thorn alloy chainguard to prevent future damage to the chainwheels. Also changing pedals to SPDs.


----------



## Andrew1971 (21 Dec 2019)

I have a tornado aswel. It's now got 24 years 3x8. I did splash out on a
ventisit comfort that sorted the sweaty back issue. I got a venom
wheel set put on 20in front 26inch rear. New discs and pads too. How do you find the steering
mines the direct steer twitchy at 30ish mph. A steering damper will be
fitted for the summer.
Andrew


----------



## JoePineapple (21 Dec 2019)

Andrew1971 said:


> I have a tornado aswel. It's now got 24 years 3x8. I did splash out on a
> ventisit comfort that sorted the sweaty back issue. I got a venom
> wheel set put on 20in front 26inch rear. New discs and pads too. How do you find the steering
> mines the direct steer twitchy at 30ish mph. A steering damper will be
> ...


 

def. twitchy on descents may consider a steering damper


----------



## Tilley (14 Jan 2020)

Tilley said:


> Looking to replace the drive train as cassette and chainset damaged. New 42,32,22 triple chainset, and 11-34 8 speed cassette. Fitting Schwalbe black Jack 16 x 1.9 tyres to the front wheels. Also looking to fit a Thorn alloy chainguard to prevent future damage to the chainwheels. Also changing pedals to SPDs.


All work now complete hoping to test ride soon.


----------



## Tilley (14 Jan 2020)

Tilley said:


> All work now complete hoping to test ride soon.


----------



## voyager (15 Jan 2020)

It never happened without a photo


----------



## Tilley (15 Jan 2020)




----------



## voyager (15 Jan 2020)

Love the skinned zebra on the flag pole.


----------



## Tilley (30 Jan 2020)

I managed a 4 mile off road trip and now fully appreciate the height restriction of a trike with 16" front wheel. hoping to do a road/cycle track trip soon to see how it behaves over distance.


----------



## voyager (30 Jan 2020)

Could you rebuild the front wheels using 18 or 20" wheels . Just a thought. 
Shouldn't alter the camber ( head ) angle much.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (30 Jan 2020)

^^^ Better choice of tyres too.


----------



## Andrew1971 (30 Jan 2020)

20inch front would be better. More ground clearence. Most likely lose center point steering not sure 
on the older model though. 
Andrew


----------

